# Reccommendation for a small sub



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

A friend of mine is just putting together a basic HT in his new place, and stumbled across a deal that he's considering. Since I haven't really kept up with the non-DIY subs lately, I'm hoping someone can help me out with a recommendation for him.

He sent me a link to this Klipsh SW-450 on sale for $239 on Amazon. Here's a link to it on Klipsch's website.


Frequency Response: 28-120Hz +/-3dB
MAXIMUM ACOUSTIC OUTPUT: 115dB @ 30Hz 1/8 space, 1m
AMPLIFIER: Class D
AMPLIFIER POWER: FTC Rated Power: 200 watts continuous @ 1% THD, Dynamic Power: 450 watts
DRIVE COMPONENTS: 10" (25.4cm) high excursion, fiber-composite cone, down-firing woofer
ENCLOSURE TYPE: Bass-reflex via rear-firing port

Is there anything in the under $400 range that I should have him look at instead? He's not a serious basshead, and the rest of the system is Klipsch bookshelves (L/R) and centre, and some small generics for surrounds. Also, he's in a condo, so he won't want to shake the walls apart.

Any thoughts appreciated. Oh, and yes, I tried to get him to go DIY but he doesn't have the time or the tools, and he lives a 5 hour flight away so I can't build one for him.


----------



## Jeff L (Jun 24, 2014)

The Dayton sub1200 gets good , another $100 he can look at svs sb1000 and outlaw has $499 subs on sale . All 3 of those would keep him happy if hes not looking to be punished and just wants some low end. he may also be happy with the klipsch, everyones different


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000092TT0/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1415654581&sr=8-1&pi=SX200_QL40
My friend uses one of these in a townhouse. I feel pretty much the same about most "speaker" manufacturers and their subs. I think the klipsch and Polk would perform similarly. The Polk is a 12" though and goes a little lower. Slightly more power. 
Some ppl like these: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0015A8Y5M/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1415655136&sr=8-1&pi=SY200_QL40

He could get 2 and hit budget.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh yeah, Dayton.


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

These are also a good value. Some of the fun of DIY without the need for tools. 

https://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-t1004k-10-titanic-mk-4-subwoofer-kit--300-760


----------



## TomFord (Jul 15, 2014)

Haven't heard anything under $400-500 that sounds as good as the NXG BAS 500. Aside from the Pioneer SP-BS22-LR, towers from same AJ line, & the KEF LS50 I've yet to encounter a better quality for the price. 
Sidenote: 
Believe everyone should own a pair of those Pioneer bookshelves regardless your income or at minimum try before giving them as a Xmas gift. If you can afford $1,200 on speakers the LS50 is the easiest decision by such a large margin it's very impressive. They outperform anything I've heard under 5k, & rank with the gear that's 10k and up. Best speaker I've ever heard when you apply the variables 

Here is the link. Unless he spends $500 he won't find better quality 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008FSTU4G/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1415663090&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Being from the GTA, I would look in Kijiji and Canuckaudiomart as well, sometimes there are some nice deals. When you say small, do you mean in stature? i.e. are there some WAF issues?


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone, I'll pass them along and see what he thinks. Andre, I'm in Toronto, but he's in San Francisco. Likely a good used equipment market there as well, lots of Silicon Valley castoffs.


----------

